# Sehr großer MySQL-Batch



## HerHde (26. Dezember 2008)

Liebe Community, 
ich habe zu so später Stunde nach langem Suchen immernoch ein Problem und ich hoffe, dass ich es im richtigen Thema poste:

Ich muss eine *SQL Datei einlesen*. Sie ist groß, sehr groß, *173mb* um genau zu sein.
Ich will sie in die DB batchen, die auf meinem vRoot ist. Ich habe per PhpMyAdmin auch Rootzugriff und Navicat, doch die hatte nach 8 Stunden erst 30% gebatcht.
Ich habe die Datei auf meinem Server und PC. Bei dem Versuch mit BigDump bekomme ich immer einen Error 500.
Kann ich die .sql-Datei vllt mit einem Texteditor in Parts aufteilen? Oder mit 7Zip?
Was ist die einfachste und/oder schnellste Lösung?

Ein Paar Daten:
Server:
phpMyAdmin - 2.8.2
MySQL - 5.0.32-Debian_7etch5
(Confixx)
PC:
(Proton Texteditor)
(7Zip)
(MS Vista)


Vielen Dank im voraus,
HerHde​


----------



## HerHde (26. Dezember 2008)

Keine Antworten?
Ich habe auch SSH!


----------



## Dr Dau (26. Dezember 2008)

Hallo!

Kein Thread Pushing bitte.
Siehe auch Punkt 12 der Netiquette.

Abgesehen davon dass hier niemand für sein Engagement bezahlt wird, haben wir Weihnachten..... und Silvester steht auch vor der Tür.
Da sind viele im Urlaub.
Daher kann eine Antwort, sofern sie jemand hat, eine Weile dauern.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## spex (27. Dezember 2008)

Warum benutzt du nicht in der Shell den MySQL Clienten?


```
#> mysql -p

USE database;
\. ./xxx.sql
```
Ich hoffe das war so korrekt, mache mit MySQL eher weniger.


----------



## HerHde (27. Dezember 2008)

äääh, ich habe keine Ahnung davon, kann mir jemand bitte den kompletten Code geben?

Vielen Dank!


----------

